

Ryanair's CEO loves Dark Patterns - antonioevans
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ryanair-ceo-stupid-passengers-deserve-212107723.html

======
noamsml
When I'm travelling about, I might not have easy access to a printer. This
penalizes low-income and high-mobility travelers.

------
gbin
what if you ran out of ink or simply, don't have access to a computer ?! This
is a pure reapoff, like the busses tickets to reach those so called low cost
airports that costs you more than the flight itself !

